# Franklin, PA area



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll soon be moving to Franklin, Pennsylvania, and, in short order, will have my road (Ti & steel), mountain (Full susp & rigid), single-speed (700c & 26"), 'cross, coffee-shop, and Extra-cycle bikes ready to ride. What can I expect in the way of on and off road and rails-to-trails riding? Thanks!


----------



## crossboy (Jan 9, 2007)

What is Frankling near? I am on the eastern side of the state, about an hour east of Harrisburg.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Franklin's about half way between Pittsburgh and Erie, on the Allegheny River.


----------



## jaektaylor (May 13, 2006)

*There are some rail trails there*

I grew up in Grove City and have family in Franklin/Oil City. I haven't ridden there in years, but there are some rail trails along the river near Franklin and Oil City, I believe it is the Sandy Creek Trail. http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/railtrails/alltrails.aspx 

In general, the roads in that area are older and don't have much shoulder. Some of the state highways - 2-laners, are quite busy and have a lot of LARGE TRUCK traffic. I would drive any route you are consider before going out on a bike. Also, given that it is PA, the condition of the roads- potholes, etc is always an issue.

Also, this may no longer be the case, but it is probably safe to assume that drivers are NOT used to seeing a lot of cyclists so be careful and make yourself very visible.

On the plus side, you should have NO PROBLEM finding challenging climbs - Oil City and Franklin have lots of Short and Steep hills - no switchbacking up the mountains - straight up and over. But finding a long steady climb could be tough.

On the non-cycling side - it's a great town, very friendly people, etc. if you can deal with not being in a big city. 

I hope you enjoy the area.


----------

